# Junsado



## ajs1976 (Apr 20, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Junsado?  I rented a video about wrist locks from TotalVid and it starts out talking about Junsado.  google turned up this website:  http://www.junsado.com/


----------



## dadams (Apr 20, 2005)

Sang H Kim, Korean who now lives in the US. Prolific video producer and author of many martial art books (also under the pen name Hanho). I think he is ranked as 8th Dan TKD by the kukkiwon.
I have the video you are referring to.

Check out
www.turtlepress.com

for more info.


----------

